# Starting a goat dairy



## ford_man (Feb 17, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone could give me some pointers in how to start a goat dairy. I live in Illinois and am trying to find the regulations on the dairy but if anyone alreaday has the information it would safe me alot of time in trying to find it all on the web. 

So if an one has any information it is welcomed

thanks

Daniel Smith


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't know anything about starting a goat dairy, but this looks like a good link. 


http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/dairygoats.html


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

The State of Oklahoma just finished writing regulations for grade A goat dairys. I realize it's not Illinois, but if Illinois is like Oklahoma two years ago, there isn't anything carved in stone about goat regulations. It seems that most of the regulations closely follow that of a grade A cow dairy with the exception of the sewage regulations. Since goats produce far less waste than cows, the disposal systems can be significantly smaller and there are more options. If you able, google Langston University and you can read the "milk parlor requirments page. Hope this helps.


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the link to go to for all states to contact your Ag board.
http://adga.org/StartDairy.htm

But here's the one for IL.

Illinois
Div. of Food, Drugs & Dairy
Dept. of Public Health
525 W. Jefferson St.
Springfield, IL 62761
(217) 785-2439


----------

